# Solved: Can't connect to Facebook



## northernhick

I haven't been able to connect to Facebook at least since yesterday evening. No other connectivity problems whatsoever.

At first I thought it might be the AVG Free update that my system had just installed a day or so earlier (and since the last time I connected to FB), but then when I turned on my laptop (with a completely different software load-out from my desktop - XP instead of 7, IE instead of FF, etc), it had an identical problem. Then I questioned whether my new Netgear router might have created a firewall...but when I bypassed the router and connected my desktop directly to the Cable modem, that had no effect.

I'm at a loss for diagnosing this problem, and could use a hand.


----------



## northernhick

I've seen this information requested elsewhere for diagnostic help...I don't really know how to interpret it, but I ran ipconfig/all, trying pinging FB, and ran a tracert.

ping facebook.com

Pinging facebook.com [69.63.189.16] with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 69.63.189.16:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

tracert facebook.com

Tracing route to facebook.com [69.63.189.16]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms READYSHARE [192.168.1.1]
2 10 ms 9 ms 9 ms 67-58-196-1.amtelecom.net [67.58.196.1]
3 21 ms 21 ms 31 ms 67-58-194-129.amtelecom.net [67.58.194.129]
4 21 ms 22 ms 21 ms 67-58-194-50.amtelecom.net [67.58.194.50]
5 31 ms 31 ms 31 ms 142.47.138.1
6 28 ms 32 ms 31 ms 142.46.128.209
7 * * * Request timed out.
8 * * * Request timed out.
9 * * * Request timed out.
10 * * * Request timed out.
11 * * * Request timed out.
12 * * * Request timed out.
13 * * * Request timed out.
14 * * * Request timed out.
15 * * * Request timed out.
16 * * * Request timed out.
17 * * * Request timed out.
18 * * * Request timed out.
19 * * * Request timed out.
20 * * * Request timed out.
21 * * * Request timed out.
22 * * * Request timed out.
23 * * * Request timed out.
24 * * * Request timed out.
25 * * * Request timed out.
26 * * * Request timed out.
27 * * * Request timed out.
28 * * * Request timed out.
29 * * * Request timed out.
30 * * * Request timed out.

Trace complete.

ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : [Redacted]
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : D-Link DFE-530TX PCI Fast Ethernet Adapte
r (rev.A)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-50-BA-E8-71-92
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8168C(P)/8111C(P) Family PCI-E
Gigabit Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.20)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1F-D0-D8-12-92
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::157b:e215:7f75:becd%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.5(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : November-13-10 2:53:53 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : November-14-10 12:03:19 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 234889168
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-12-F7-BB-76-00-1F-D0-D8-12-92

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{A09176DA-C8C4-4E4B-B6DF-40B5A99D06E5}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{986F0038-4D14-46A6-8348-3C1D373D7BC0}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:16:3520:bcc5:381f(Prefer
red)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::16:3520:bcc5:381f%13(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled


----------



## Phantom010

Try the following address:

*https://facebook.com*


----------



## northernhick

Tried it, it wouldn't connect and timed out.


----------



## generalkhaos

hey there, same for me in Norfolk, ON.

as far as i can tell from my cellular network <as it is not affected> is that nobody in my entire TOWN is able to get on. this one might be big :O


----------



## Phantom010

You should be able to reach Facebook through the following Web proxy:

http://www.totalnetprivacy.com/webclient.aspx (uncheck "Remove Scripts")


----------



## Phantom010

If you're not satisfied with the use of a Web proxy, try changing your NIC's MAC address (physical address) with *SMAC*.

_(You need to check with your ISP and make sure you are not violating any service agreements.)_


----------



## generalkhaos

yes that and many other online proxies "solve" the problem. AFAICT it is only affecting our local DSL and Cable providers, i have reports from people that are users of wireless relay and satellite internet as well as cellular internet and they are not having any issues whatsoever. 

Hotspotshield should also work for a temporary fix as it will route all your 80 traffic through their stateside host as long as the program is running active.


----------



## northernhick

generalkhaos rightly inferred that I'm from the same place as him (presumably going on my ISP information from the tracert). Glad to know that I'm not alone in this, at least, so it isn't a local problem.

general: DSL and Cable? As you know, I'm with Eastlink/Amtelecom...are you able to confirm that other ISPs are also down?

I just called Eastlink, and was told that they're aware of the problem, that it's throughout the Eastlink area of service, and they're working on fixing it.


----------



## generalkhaos

I don't actually know that the dsl providers are experiencing it as well I just made a guess on that one as my entire friend activity on Facebook has been reduced to mobile updates. They can't all be eastlink


----------



## dranium

@northernhick: I noticed your ISP is amtelecom.net. Are you from Simcoe or Alvinston? Users from that area are having issues connecting to facebook. Check out www.facebookdown.com to check out the reports.


----------



## northernhick

Seems that they finally fixed it.


----------

